# The Correct Brake Rotor Direction



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

There has been many debates as to which direction the x-drilled or slotted rotors should be mounted to the hub. So, I did a little searching and found something interesting. 

























_ClubLexus.com photo gallery_


----------

